# Akkuanzeige für KDE4

## morpheus2051

Moin!

Damals unter kde3 hatte ich kthinkbat http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=31529 als Akkuanzeige. Sehr schön war dabei, dass ich die verbleibende Laufzeit und die aktuelle Leistungsaufnahme angezeigt bekam. Ich suche jetzt etwas derartiges für kde4 (bitte keine Diskussion, ob kde4 Sinn macht). Die Akkuüberwachung unter kde4 zeigt mir leider nur die prozentuale Ladung des Akkus an. 

Für alle Tipps bin ich dankbar!

Gruß

morpheus

----------

## Yamakuzure

Ohje, das wäre schön. Meine aktuelle "Lösung" ist mit F12 meine yakuake-Konsole aufzumachen und "acpitool -B" aufzurufen.  :Sad: 

----------

## Finswimmer

http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Battery+Time+Remaining?content=123767

----------

## morpheus2051

Danke für den Hinweis! 

Werde das mal ausprobieren. Ist wenigstens ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung.

Gruß

morpheus

----------

